# لمن يواجه مشكلة في تفعيل ArtCAM 2010



## أبوعبدالله (10 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية اشكر اخي خالد على هذا المجهود

شرح تفعيل الكراك

لكن بعد اتباع خطوات أخي خالد بعض الناس قال (وانا منهم ) لم تفلح ورد عليهم الاخ خالد وقال انها مشكلة في الويندوز

المشكلة عند تشغيل البرنامج يطلب ملف PAF وقمت بهذه الخطوات ونجحت وعمل البرنامج


- يجب ان يوجد ملف الـ PAF في العناونين التاليين

C:\dcam\config\pass\*.paf
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Delcam\*.paf

بالنسبة للعنوان الاول ان لم يوجد فقم بصنعه انت عن طريق عمل مجلد جديد على الـ سي دريف وتسميته dcam ثم الدخول فيه وعمل مجلد اسمه config ثم الدخول فيه وعمل مجلد pass ثم انسخ ملف الـ paf داخله ....

بالنسبة للعنوان الثاني ادخل على common files ان لم تجد مجلد delcam فقم بانشاءه وانسخ داخله ملف الـ paf واخيراً .....

أين يوجد ملف الـpaf لكي تنسخه ؟
يوجد داخل مجلد PM2011 واسمه dcam.paf انا جربت هذا وعمل معي البرنامج


----------



## أبوعبدالله (10 أبريل 2012)

ملاحظة لقد قمت بإلغاء test mode وما زال البرنامج يعمل


----------



## جوزيف رياض (4 مايو 2012)

انا عندي مشاكل مع وندوز 7


----------



## أبوعبدالله (6 مايو 2012)

جوزيف رياض قال:


> انا عندي مشاكل مع وندوز 7





أخي الفاضل تتبع التعليمات في الملف المرفق


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (9 مايو 2012)

هو المشكلة أن الموضوع الأصلي لتحميل برنامج ArtCam غير موجود
فأرجو من الأخ الفاضل أبو عيد الله إدراج اللينكات التي حمل من خلالها البرنامج لضمان تشغيله.


----------



## mhmadsedra (10 مايو 2012)

*نرجوا منكم أخي العزيز شرح طريقة تفعيل الكرك في ويندوز 7 - 64 بت .. 
لأنه بصراحة لم نفهم شيء من الملف المرفق وجزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## ksmksam (11 مايو 2012)

بس اذا في مجال كيف ممكن انزل ارتكام اول اشي


----------



## جوزيف رياض (12 مايو 2012)

mhmadsedra قال:


> *نرجوا منكم أخي العزيز شرح طريقة تفعيل الكرك في ويندوز 7 - 64 بت ..
> لأنه بصراحة لم نفهم شيء من الملف المرفق وجزاك الله الف خير*



انا حاولت زي الملف لكن للاسف مش نافع 
الوندوز مش بيدخال test mode ولا الدريفر بيتعرف سليم 
لو فيه شرح فيديو ياريت


----------



## JOKE (25 مايو 2012)

*رجاء*

رجاء عاوز برنامج ارت كام ضرورى جدا رقمى xxxxxx انا اسمى محمود



تنبيه :تحظر قوانين الملتقي وضع عنوان بريدي او رقم هاتف اواي وسيلة اتصال ، يمكن التواصل علي الخاص ، برجاء الالتزام .


----------



## جمال العرب (17 يونيو 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## بوعبدالرحمن911 (23 مايو 2013)

حاولت كما وجدت الفيديو ولاكن يظهر لي رسالة التالي

Dongle not detected please ensure that a dongle is plugged in and that the dongle drivers are up to date that retart artcam 
اريد حل للمشكلة


----------



## mohamad al khateeb (21 يوليو 2013)

اريد منك سؤال بسيط كيف استطيع تنزيل برنامج ال ارت كام برو لاني عجزت عن ايجاد مكان التنزيل وأكون لك من الشاكرين من قبل ومن بعد 
مرة أخره بارك الله فيك اخي 
أخوك محمد من ليبيا


----------



## ALAMRI02010 (29 يوليو 2013)

اخي ابو عبدالله 
لم اجد ملف داخل مجلد PM2011 واسمه dcam.paf


----------



## sherifhedar (7 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش عارف انتم مش يتردو ليه علي التعليقات وخصوصا حكاية الدونجل دي لأن نفس المشكله معايا وملهاش حل 
انا بستخدم ويندوز 8


----------



## hussam.ibrahim (7 أبريل 2014)

بوعبدالرحمن911 قال:


> حاولت كما وجدت الفيديو ولاكن يظهر لي رسالة التالي
> 
> Dongle not detected please ensure that a dongle is plugged in and that the dongle drivers are up to date that retart artcam
> اريد حل للمشكلة




عندي تفس المشكله


----------



## alriadi (7 أبريل 2014)

http://kickass.to/artcam-2010-sp4-x32-t6862798.html
هذا رابط لتحميل الارتكام 2010 تورنت و الرجاء ممن استطاع تشغيله ان يفيدنا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hussam.ibrahim (7 أبريل 2014)

انت ابن حلال ممكن نتكلم علي الايميل enghussam.ibrahim علي الياهو


----------



## hussam.ibrahim (7 أبريل 2014)

انت ابن حلال ممكن نتكلم علي الايميل enghussam.ibrahim علي الياهوو


----------



## alriadi (16 أبريل 2014)

الحمد لله لقد تمكنت من تفعيله في الوندوز 7 32 بيت يجب فقط اتباع الفيديو المرفق مع البرنامج و في المرحلة الاخيرة و التي تتمثل في اضافة ملف paf ما عليك الا تشغيل البرنامج عن طريق اختيار run as administrator


----------



## boda portsaid (25 أبريل 2014)

ممكن حد يرفع ملف ال paf ؟


----------



## احمد سعيد عوده (10 يونيو 2014)

hussam.ibrahim قال:


> عندي تفس المشكله


عندى نفس المشكلة


----------

